# One thing I notice helps immensely with social anxiety...



## nicoqt (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a random thing, but am I the only one who finds comfort in having something covering their mouth? for example, wearing a bandana or having your mouth/nose covered with blankets, etc? Surely it's not something you can do all day every day, but it really does help a lot, at least for me. What about you?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I mean maybe it helps but wouldn't it increase the anxiety in others as a result?


What helps me is to have my headphones or something on. The music takes focus off my anxiety.


----------



## nicoqt (Aug 23, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> I mean maybe it helps but wouldn't it increase the anxiety in others as a result?
> 
> What helps me is to have my headphones or something on. The music takes focus off my anxiety.


It might increase anxiety in others, but in some people that might be a confidence boost (that sounds selfish) which might help in addition.

I find earbuds/headphones/etc help too. Not much for me, but a little bit :3


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

If I could I would wear a ninja costume...or a burka. Those women are so lucky not to worry about their looks.
Or maybe just a head scarf.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Whatever works for you, I wouldn't though.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

It's strange but it does that to me too, same as wearing sunglasses. I guess it's like having something to hide behind. Too bad you can't wear that stuff around everywhere though


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

zomb said:


> If I could I would wear a ninja costume...or a burka. Those women are so lucky not to worry about their looks.
> Or maybe just a head scarf.


Did you really say women who wear a burka are so lucky? -__-


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, all through grade school I did this weird thing where I would stand with my left hand covering my mouth. I did it at recess mostly. The whole time I'd stand by the walk-in freezer, stare at the ground with my mouth covered. I don't even know why, maybe a comfort thing. 

That's one of the things kids mocked about me, but I couldn't stop. It happened without me even thinking about it. I eventually outgrew it.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate hate hate my mouth covered. I can't wear scarves at all. I get highly irritated with the dust mask when cleaning the basement. If I try to cover my head with blankets or pillows I have to leave room for a little hole for my mouth. I have problems kissing even.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Ya sunglasses do a similar thing for me too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

For me it's holding a bag of chips. If I get nervous I just reach into my little bag, grab some chips and eat them. 

A couple of people have told me that I remind them of the Asian guy from the fast and furious movies. They told me I have a serious personality and I'm always eating chips and stuff.


----------



## Going7It7Alone (Sep 2, 2015)

What's helped me in the recent years is actually talking to people and setting my total focus on what we are talking about. At my current (1.5 week old) job I've noticed it helps sooth me a bit while im working the register talking to customers and then I notice the anxiety wants to kick itself back in between customers. Sometimes talking doesn't work because my mind draws blanks about what to talk about, for example when I went out with my old boss's grandson and his friends to a ballgame. My anxiety triggered itself as I sat waiting for the public bus and later when I met up with them and sat in the van next to a girl. I didn't know what to say and ended up keeping my eyes closed or looking out the window the entire ride. The warmth that gathers in the back of the vans didn't help me either. However, my trick that helps me a bit is talking. I compliment the customers on the items they are paying for, and truthfully I'm being honest to them about it. Positivity and keeping God in mind are other things that have helped me relax while I'm constantly moving and can't stop to close my eyes and inhale from my nose and exhale from my mouth.


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

It does actually help me a little bit to cover my mouth, but that's more due to covering up a self-consciousness I have about my teeth, I'm not sure if it counts in that sense.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Wearing sunglasses helps me greatly. I feel like if people can't see my eyes they won't notice my anxiety of being out in public.

Also it helps me if I'm with someone. I feel like I stand out more if I go places alone. Thank god my grandma doesn't like to go grocery shopping alone either


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

The one thing that helps me is being with a hot girl. I instantly feel superior to everyone around me.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yea, it does help me actually. i guess cuz i feel somewhat hidden...its like i dont feel as vulnerable


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Hmm, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bintuae (Feb 25, 2012)

zomb said:


> If I could I would wear a ninja costume...or a burka. Those women are so lucky not to worry about their looks.
> Or maybe just a head scarf.


lmao I know many of those women who are actually not that religious wear it for this purpose.


----------



## Teek (Sep 7, 2015)

I use acupressure at that point on the inside of the wrist right below the wrist bones if I can get away with it. But yeah, sunglasses are good. And I slow my breathing down and deepen it to get my relaxation response triggered.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Sales. It's sort of a semi-scripted dialogue. Almost like acting.. But at the end of the day I still feel like I mastered a social thing.


----------



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

Somehow I've always known wearing dark sunglasses helps me tremendously. The eyes give everything away for me. I never know how long to comfortably look someone in the eyes when talking to them, it just doesn't come natural for me most of the time so I find it easy to hide behind the glasses. When I wear them I notice my anxiety level is way down and I'm more comfortable when talking with someone. 

It's not a fix but living in Los Angeles where it's always hot I can get away with wearing them a lot and it helps me so I do.
I get curious when I see people wearing sunglasses indoors though. Maybe they're hiding something too?


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

maybe getting a job as one of those sports mascots would be a good idea


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

This isn't exactly a triumph, but it did make me feel a little comfortable. I like halloween and so did my high school. I had an old scary clown mask that I used in our haunted house and everyone loved it. People gave me attention for it, while at the same time, I could hide myself away from them. October was generally a good time for me in high school, then after, I would sink back into being a nobody.:sigh


----------

